# FRANK!



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

I heard your the resident expert here, so could you help e out? This is suppose to be a Rhom, but Ive had a few people tell me they think its a Spilo, could you help me out?



















Thanks a bundle


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ill say rhom


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ill say spilo cf, but I suck at id'ing fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The belly scutes (not clearly scene) do not appear to be pronounced (as they would in S. altispinis aka SPILO CF) and the overall appearance seems to be S. rhombeus.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

thanks your very much sir


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

someone please explain how you could tell the difference, without giving a website to read like 3 pages or something. Just simple pointers; it is the belly, the shape of the back, or tail band?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> kouma Posted on Mar 13 2004, 10:05 PM
> someone please explain how you could tell the difference, without giving a website to read like 3 pages or something. Just simple pointers; *it is the belly, the shape of the back, or tail band? *


Yes, plus snout.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

kouma said:


> someone please explain how you could tell the difference, without giving a website to read like 3 pages or something. Just simple pointers; it is the belly, the shape of the back, or tail band?


 I would actually be interested in the 3 page website you got one


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Take a pick of the species your interested in.


----------

